# a4 thud in rear



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i get a thud in the rear when i am slowing down for a stop sign or light and i get a thud/push when iam about 3 mph. same thing when i ez into a stop sign and mash the gas a bit. what might this be? iam thinking its the drive shaft and not the trans. it dont happen all the time


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Sounds like a problem with the u-joints.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I've only experienced a thud in the rear when it has been U-Joints. However, U-Joints are pretty basic and usually last a long time. Seems strange that you are getting a thud like that.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Check all your mounts. Engine and trans. Make sure they're all tight. I have had issues in the past with other GM cars where the trans mount had only 1 bolt in it and the mount was moving under a load. 
Check all the shock hardware also. If everything checks out, look in another area, such as the drive train.
I know this may be silly, but remove everything from the trunk. Even the spare, chocks and jack. Then go for another ride. Sometimes the simple things can cause greif. Make sure the amp is secured properly too.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> Check all your mounts. Engine and trans. Make sure they're all tight. I have had issues in the past with other GM cars where the trans mount had only 1 bolt in it and the mount was moving under a load.
> Check all the shock hardware also. If everything checks out, look in another area, such as the drive train.
> I know this may be silly, but remove everything from the trunk. Even the spare, chocks and jack. Then go for another ride. Sometimes the simple things can cause greif. Make sure the amp is secured properly too.


I had forgotten about the motor mount bolts until you mentioned it and we had a car once that did exactly what EEZ GOAT described, it was a front motor mount bolt that had came loose.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

will do thx all


----------



## Josiah (Jan 31, 2021)

EEZ GOAT said:


> will do thx all


Did you figure it out? I have a similar thud when coming to stop sign and all new mounts.


----------

